# Were your babies born awake?



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

I know this probably sounds silly, but we are so isolated from natural births in our society that I find myself pondering this question.

My first baby was an unplanned c-section (homebirth transfer). I saw them lift him up out of my belly but I didn't get to hold him until they had checked him out.

My second baby was a non-hospital waterbirth. I saw everything. There was a brief period in time when his head was out but the rest of him was still in. When I looked down with the mirror, I saw the side of his head: a little profile with one little eye, and one cute little ear. His eyes were open and he was looking around. I could actually feel him moving his head around as he looked around (very weird sensation). Then, the rest of his body came out. When they handed him to me straight away, he mostly looked confused and tired. I always get an image of "I took a left turn in Albuquerque" and then...???" LOL.

Anyway, I was wondering if it's common for babies to be born awake in natural births. I'm assuming it is. I would love to hear other people's stories of how their babies were checking things out as they were being born. I'm not having any more babies and I was feeling kind of nostalgic about the two births today. I was also making my kids laugh by telling them what they were like in utero. I'm glad to be done, but I feel nostalgic about those days.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

alice came out screaming and peed all over me!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, all mine were born awake. Honestly, I don't know how a person could sleep through that!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, I would think there would be something wrong if they weren't awake, actually.

I too could feel my baby turning her head. I didn't use a mirror but my DH told me her eyes were open and he was immediately stunned by how ALIVE and COMPLETE she was. She was blinking in the light which we forgot to turn down until after she was fully born.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Dunno if you're looing for ONLY natural birth replies, I haven't had one of those yet. But all four of my section babies were awake & LOUD!


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Every kid is different and it is just the most amazing beautiful thing to see them for the first time, isn't it?

DD#1: c-section, came out crying and vigorous. She quickly settled down into curious but hungry mode LOL

DD#2: VBAC, scrunched up her eyes and looked at me like "WHAT happened?, Do I know you?"







She was so curious, I couldn't get her to latch on for quite awhile, she just wasn't interested. I thought for sure she'd be hungry. She is like that even now (3.5 yo), plays first, eats food later


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

My son was born awake. I had a epidural so it wasn't a natural birth but it wasn't a c/s.

My husband says the craziest part was when our son's head was out but his body was in and he was just looking around.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Both of mine were definately awake. DS#1 came out with eyes scrunched closed like he was in denial, but POPPED open when he heard my voice. DS#2 came out curious and wide-eyed...almost looked like he was laughing


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Both ds were born awake, but in very different states of alertness. Both unmedicated vaginal births.

DS1 was loud from the get go and complained/cried as the hospital staff did some minor suctioning of his airways and rubbed the outer layer of blood off of him.

Ds2 was a homebirth and was very calm and serene. He nuzzled right in to the breast and was looking at DH and I, but didn't cry. My midwives did not suction him and he did seem to spit up clear gunk (amniotic fluid I suppose) from his upper airway for the first day or two of his life. The pushing phase with him was very short (15 minutes of fairly widely spaced pushes). With Ds I pushed for what seemed like an iternity.

Their reaction to birth seems to be their temperments in general. Ds2 is a much mellower person overall than DS1


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I remember ds3 the best He had the same look on his face as when I turn my oldest ds light on in the morning it was kind of Oh man time to get up already type of look







Then it was ok you got me out now feed me.


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

my oldest was a c-section and crying before she was out of the womb! the dr said "you aren't supposed to be doing that yet!"

home waterbirth with #2. she was awake but very calm and quiet. it was a looooong labour, so I'm not too surprised if she was sleepy









and so far their personalities have followed. dd2 likes to talk, but rarely actually cries. dd1 is HN and very dramatic.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow, I guess I dind't know that babies weren't always awake when born!

All three of mine were awake. None crying though, just thoughtful and mewing slightly.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Mine were ripped out through a hole in my uterus, so yeah, they were definitely awake. And mightily PO'd.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

yes mine were all awake and I have to say that I look for some movement or activity eyes opening to say that the baby is alright- have never seen one asleep - have seen a few that needed resuscitation - no respirations and low heart rate--- but none that were just alseep.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

My first, 4th, 5th and 6th all came out with the typical 'OMG I am no longer in utero.' type look and then cry.

My 2nd came out saying, "mama" with her bottom lip all puckered. Its the cutest thing ever! So glad it was captured on film. She seemed genuinely sad. She stopped crying once in my arms.

My 3rd didn't cry, not for the whole first week. He came out, looked around, never said a word. He had to have some blow by cause he was wet sounding and we tried everything to get him to cry so he would clear it out. At 6 hes still my quietest.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

DD1 came out quiet as a mouse, but fighting. She was kicking and squirming and her little face was all screwed into this angry grimace (she looked exactly like her father)... but she's a lot like her daddy: the strong silent type.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Never seen a baby born asleep.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

She popped out, looked around, and (we swear) started giggling. Then she started crying about being cold.

I didn't know a baby could be born asleep.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't know if I'd say my DS was born asleep exactly, but he was pretty darn close to it. (This was a natural birth, after about 10 minutes of pushing.) They laid him on top of me, and he just lay snuggled there for a while - must have been at least 15 or 20 minutes - with his eyes closed. Eventually he woke up and nursed, but he slept most of the time that day.

My first baby (DD), on the other hand, was born after an epidural, but she was awake. She was washed and weighed right away, which might have helped wake her up even more, but by the time she was handed to me, she was alert and interested in looking at me. She was awake a lot that day, gazing at everything with interest.


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

DS had somewhat of a violent and abrupt birth. I was induced with pitocin (didn't know better then) and I went from 4 cm and 90% effaced to 10 cm and spontaneously pushing in 45 minutes (literally; it's written down in my hospital record). He peed all over me coming out and then wouldn't breathe or cry. It probably was only like 30 seconds but it seemed like an eternity.

I don't remember if he was "awake" after that. It was pretty blurry. Later that morning I remember he was very awake and alert.

I really feel terrible for what he went through and am hoping a homebirth will be much gentler and more respectful for our next.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Sorry to post and run! And I only have another second now, but I'm coming back later to read more replies. I didn't express myself well when I wrote my OP. What I really was inquiring about was babies being born completely alert. "Awake" was a bad choice of words. My first child was awake but he seemed kind of drowsy (presumably due to the spinal drugs I got). My second child was from a completely drug-free waterbirth and I guess I was wondering if babies born this way tend to be more alert, i.e. is it a natural thing for babies to be born completely alert and looking around?


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't know about #1, I'd have to ask dh. He was crying as soon as he was handed to me though, seconds later.

#2, no. He was a solo birth and after his head was out, I waddled over to the mirror to check him out. Eyes closed, not a'movin' at all. And once he was out he seemed to be sleeping too.......he had total muscle tone, and pinked up nicely, breathing, not floppy, just SLEEPING, lol. I had to nudge him to get him to cry =)

#3, dh says she opened her eyes once her head was out and started trying to bite me =)

Kat


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I don't know about dd1 - she was basically ripped away from me.

Both of my sons came out wide awake and ready to pee!

DD2 came into the world pouting - that child REALLY did not want to come out! Then, she pooped on me.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Awake but tired.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I had an epidural but my son was very alert from the moment he was born. He didn't cry a lot that day - must have been saving up to scream for the next 10 months!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I've never heard of a healthy baby born sleeping, aren't they all born awake? Like somebody said, it would be hard to sleep through that!

Now, not all babies are equally alert, and not all babies react the same way to birth - some are more vocal, some seem more upset, some are peaceful.

I remember my boys being fairly disgruntled about being born but not really screaming a lot. I got a real "oh my goodness, what just happened?" sense from them. Being born is hard!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

but I have come to expect a clear sharp look in their eyes- infact I use that as a gauge of well being and look for it - so I would have to say that the unmedicated babies I have seen look very awake- even if they are quiet.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

DD was awake. Tired though - pushed for 3.5 hours, and she was trying to crown for a loooong time. She didn't really cry - just sort of mewed, she was a little blue. She didn't cry until she had been on dad too long (MW were stitching me up) and was a bit too hot. Then she let out a holler. Actually she hollered once, a bit earlier when she scratched herself in the face.







Sharp little nails she has.

She was a home waterbirth....


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

My husband says the craziest part was when our son's head was out but his body was in and he was just looking around.










I can just picture that in my mind, just hanging out checking the world out!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

My brother was born asleep. It was a totally intervention free birth center experience, at which I and my sister were present, ages 7 and 4. The midwives were readying their oxygen because they thought he was in trauma and then he woke up, latched on for an hour or so and went back to sleep.

I never heard of another unmedicated birth at which a healthy baby was so mellow.

My 2nd baby started screaming before his body was out. Just a wailing head sticking out!! His personality showed right then and there.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

I actually did not know that babies could be born while sleeping.







I've had some calm and some loudly crying, but all awake.


----------



## nznats (Jul 17, 2005)

My daughter was born via emergency c-section, and I was expecting her to scream her head off... but she was pretty calm, then she cried some when they were weighing her, then she was happy again. Other than the spinal drugs ( and the other garbage) I wouldnt say she was totally drugged up.
I am sure my daughter was sleeping at points in my labour although I dont think she would have been sleeping when she was born







I dont think I could sleep with my head being squished lol


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

DS#1 was born face-up, eyes wide open, and mostly quiet until the nurses started messing with him. DS#2 was born at home, face-down, wide awake with a hearty cry


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

I had a very gentle water homebirth--my ds came out to his nose, eyes open underwater!
Then his head was born--eyes looking all over under the water!
Then his shoulders--body still inside...then rest of body and he floated to the top! Eyes open the entire time!

Then--he had a VERY LONG alert period--3 or so hours before sleep!







Didn't cry until about an hour after birth--but pinked up and coughed etc immediately!


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisaGoat* 
My son was born awake. I had a epidural so it wasn't a natural birth but it wasn't a c/s.

My husband says the craziest part was when our son's head was out but his body was in and he was just looking around.

That's what happened with ds2! I could see him looking around (using a mirror) and I could feel his head moving around, which was a very weird sensation. Then, the rest of him came out.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

yes, I did have one baby born asleep. It really freaked me out, I thought something was wrong, so I woke her! It was a very quiet, gentle birth with a very laid back quiet mom.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

DD1 was totally awake and alert... as soon as she was out she was put on my chest and she was looking around the room... raised her head a little and stared at me. It was a completely natural birth at a birth center.

DD2 was totally alert as well. Didn't cry immediately though... took her about 15 minutes.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

k was a c/s and came out screaming! apparently, they pulled her head out, she turned her head this way and that, then opened her mouth and started shrieking. just letting us know what was in store with her!
m was a homebirth transfer turned epidural vbac. he was snatched from me just as he came out because of "late decels", a blue complexion (that was pink by the time he hit the exam table







) and a true knot in his cord. he was just fine until he realized he wasn't with me and started screaming bloody murder. once he was brought to me, he calmed and looked around serenely. he was like that for hours.


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

R was a UC. She was born aswake, promptly started crying and passed a lot of meconium. She quieted as I pulled her close to me.


----------



## superflippy (Jul 27, 2006)

DS was born very awake: wailing, flailing, and pooping. I don't think he's stopped moving since!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine was awake - I had an induced labor with an epi. He bit the doctor's finger once his head came out (we all laughed!) and when she told me to reach down and grab him, he gave one small yell, then was just so quiet and looking around... in fact he hardly cried in the early weeks! He is such a chatterbox now!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

dd1: induced w/Pitocin and I had a shot of Nubain and local anesthetic for an episiotomy... she screamed at birth, but was later really really sleepy and hard to nurse.

ds and dd2 were both waterbirths at home. The pushing part went so fast both times but in the birth photos I have neither are crying... it seems much less crazy, and we had the lights dimmed. They both had some sleepiness later on (normal, being born is hard work) but were easier to nurse and not "drugged".


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds* 
Yes, all mine were born awake. Honestly, I don't know how a person could sleep through that!










My thoughts exactly.. How could a baby sleep through all that movement? LOL All 3 of mine came out eyes wide open. LOL


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I've never heard of a baby being born asleep... Mine were all awake. The last baby was very alert and lifting her head on her own at birth.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

My last ds(#4) was born during a nap IMO. I had a fairly easy labor. I was doing everything in my power to have a waterbirth, but at the last minute I decided I really needed to use the potty. I told dh I didn't think I could make it and he said "sure you can!" As soon as I stood up ds crowned and I ended up on all 4s on the floor next to the bathtub. I push ds out into dhs waiting hands. DS was born with him membranes intact which were removed just before dh passed him to me. I sat down with him and expected him to cry or make some sort of a sound but he was quiet and peaceful. I yelled for dh to get the midwife in the next room because I was concerned that the baby wasn't making any noise. She came in and took one look at him and could tell he was perfectly pink and fine. His eyes stayed closed....even though the only light in the room was a few candles. I got him to latch on and we stayed there on the floor until well after the placenta was delivered. Dh wrapped him in a warm towel while I took a shower. During that time ds never opened his eyes or let out a peep. It wasn't until about an hour after his birth when the midwife examined him that he finally cried for us.

The whole experience was very surreal. #3 was screaming before her whole body was even delivered.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
alice came out screaming and peed all over me!

Funny..._my_ Alice did the same thing!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't know, I don't think she was asleep but she didn't look awake either. She didn't open her eyes for a while and never cried, there also wasn't much movement, she was just lying on me, totally content....I only heard a faint cry for like a second or so when the midwife did the newborn screen a couple of days later.

She's still like that, laid back and cute







:

Now that I saw the clarification, she was NOT born alert.


----------

